# Does my wife want me back?



## Bemmer Nut (Feb 9, 2010)

First of all, my wife moved out 16 days ago to her mothers house. Initially she was very angry with me. I know this is generally is a good sign because it's the opposite of indifference. However, the last week or so, she calls me every few days, and when she gets me on the phone, all I want to do is talk about business, and I try to keep it short. Yet, she seems like she wants to talk longer ... it's always above the surface, non personal stuff, but it's like she doesn't want to get off the phone with me. What should I be picking up on this?

Another thing, she left me, yet now she tells our friends that it was a mutual decision. She even tells me it was mutual ... of course I don't argue with her about it. Should I be picking up some type of sign from this?

Of course I want my wife back, after all, she is the love of my life. The thought of living without her makes me sick. With that said, I know this woman very well, and I highly suspect that she's shocked that I haven't begged and pleaded for her to come home yet. I want to reconcile based on desire from both sides ... I want her to tell me that she wants me back!


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Why did she leave?


----------



## TempTime (Jan 31, 2010)

Bemmer Nut said:


> Of course I want my wife back, after all, she is the love of my life. The thought of living without her makes me sick. I want to reconcile based on desire from both sides ... I want her to tell me that she wants me back!


Have you told her this? 
If you love her and want this to work, don't play games... AND tell her the specifics of what you are willing to do to make things work.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with TempTime, be honest and tell her how much she and your relationship mean to you...
Tell her you will give her the time she needs and when she is ready to move home you will be there waiting for her...and that you are willing to work things out so both of you are happy.....
I would guess she is missing you by now, the anger is probably gone but the fear of putting herself out there again is probably taking over now......
take it slow, be as appealing as you can be and hopefully she will see what she is giving up.....don't force the issue, you want her to come back because it's her idea not because she felt pressured....
Patience is a hard thing to do because it feels like we are doing nothing......
good luck


----------

